# Boykin's Gestation period



## georgia_hunter (Sep 25, 2013)

My Boykin has turned up pregnant and I was wondering how long they carry before giving birth. This will be my first litter off of her so I'm just wanting to make sure I have my facts straight.


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 25, 2013)

63 days


----------



## georgia_hunter (Sep 25, 2013)

We are closer than I thought because she is 8 weeks. I thought she would be a little thicker than she is


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 25, 2013)

58-62 days normally. First litters are sometimes small in pups.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sometimes they wont show a whole lot until the last two weeks.

63 Days is the Average gestation period for a dog.


----------

